# Juraf Bedside Reading Light



## DaleKramer (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I am the designer and manufacturer of a new reading light called the Juraf.

We have just begun selling them at www.juraf.com










I did not design it specifically for the Kindle but I do believe that it will work just as well with a Kindle as it does for a normal book.

If anyone has any questions, ask away.

Dale Kramer


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dale,

thanks for posting and welcome to KindleBoards.  Please bookmark this thread so that you'll be able to find it again as we request that vendors have only one thread for their company.  You are welcome to respond to questions, but please do not bump your thread more than once a week otherwise.  Meaning, if yours is the last post in the thread, you must wait seven days to post again, thanks.

Betsy


----------



## DaleKramer (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks Betsy,

I will behave.

Dale


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I kinda like it. I might go looking for it, because I dont only read my Kindle (with Simple lite attached)...I still do read regular books as well  

The name is great btw!


----------



## Arclight (Jan 6, 2011)

How long is the flexible arm ? inches ?


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Arclight said:


> How long is the flexible arm ? inches ?


According to the web site, 32".

I do have a question that I didn't find. How long is the power cord from where it mounts on a table to the wall plug?


----------



## DaleKramer (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello Alice,

The cord extends about 58 inches out of the bottom of the mount tube.

Thanks, I will add this to the site.

I also added a link to the 'Instruction Sheet' that is shipped with every Juraf.

Dale


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Very interesting.  I like the light I have for my Kindle but need a light for DTBs.  
Thank you.  
deb


----------



## SheilaLouise (Apr 3, 2011)

I've just visited your website.  The light looks great and I am going to order one.  I especially like the "mattress mount" which would allow me to tuck the light out of sight when it's not in use.  (That way it wouldn't interfere with my decor.  Nice.)

Thanks so much for posting the information!


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

I like the "under the mattress" feature too. I just placed an order so I can read my Kindle 3 in bed or on the couch where I have little direct light. I visualize sliding a book under the cushion on the couch and the extra long cord reaches my plug which is several feet away. I'm looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## DaleKramer (Sep 26, 2011)

Great.  Thanks for your suuport.  Please report back on what you think of the Juraf after you use it.

And, there are a few Jurafs left with the 58 inch cord but the cord will only be 40 inches after they are gone.

Dale


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

I just ordered one. My lighted Kindle cover just isn't bright enough at the bottom and causes eye strain. I also go through a lot of batteries so this looks like the perfect solution for me. Thanks.


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

That's pretty cool! Bookmarked your site & will probably buy one.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I was just reading the mounting instructions on your website but don't see how it mounts.  Is this a permanent mount or can I take it with me to to other rooms?


----------



## DaleKramer (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi,

Yes you can move it to other rooms as the clamp adjusts from 1/2 to 7 1/2 inches.

Are these the mounting instructions in which you are having a hard time seeing how it mounts? http://www.juraf.com/mounts.html

Dale


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

No, I saw a different page that was linked as the instructions.  This makes it clearer. Thanks.


----------



## DaleKramer (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank-you.

I added the above link to the instructions page.

Dale


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Very nice!  I have added it to my Christmas wish list.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Alice Coyl said:


> I like the "under the mattress" feature too. I just placed an order so I can read my Kindle 3 in bed or on the couch where I have little direct light. I visualize sliding a book under the cushion on the couch and the extra long cord reaches my plug which is several feet away. I'm looking forward to receiving it.


I received my Juraf Bedside Reading Light yesterday but just checked it out today. It didn't work well for me on the couch. It was difficult to adjust to the way I was sitting but I did use the under the mattress feature and placed the support under the mattress on my bed and the light worked fine for my Kindle. It lit the whole page making it easy to read. Much better than the built in light on the Kindle Cover. It will allow me to read while my husband is sleeping. He said it wouldn't bother him at all if I read at night in bed.

The only thing that bothers me is that the neck of the light is stiff and rather difficult to adjust correctly. It has a lot of kinks in it that I haven't been able to straighten out. When I quit reading I have to rebend it and lower it to fit in a space between the bed and the nightstand next to my bed. I can't just rotate it away from the bed or it would hit the light on my nightstand. There is one rough spot where the bendable head goes down into the the fixed portion of the light base. They didn't seem to be fitted correctly. Its not enough of a problem to return the light but I thought I would mention it.

I attached it to a 6" x 6" plastic trivit which held it very well. I did break off the extra threads because they were not needed.

Would I recommend this to a friend? Probably not. Will I keep it? Yes but am not sure how often I would use it because of the problem adjusting the head. I might get used to it.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

I received mine yesterday and I like it. I have the lighted cover and it does not provide enough light toward the bottom of the screen and I can't even see the characters on the keyboard. Your light allows me to see everything clearly and unlike the Mighty Bright Light, it's not an overly bright light (the Mighty Bright Light lights up the room and is very distracting). I do agree that it is quite stiff. Also when I was adjusting the clamp the tubing in between the clamps started bunching up. I think you have a good product, just need to work out a few kinks but I'm glad I bought it and will be using this often.


----------



## DaleKramer (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi Alice,

I am sorry that you have not been able to use the swing away pivot.  My wifes nightstand light does not seem to be in the way for her, the Juraf just swings out until it touches the nightstand light when she is not using it.

Also, the neck is designed to be bent to suits ones normal reading positon and some time may be needed to make the curves smooth and pleasing.  I have the same problem keeping my super duper Joby Gorrillapods for my cameras straight but I do appreciate that they stay where you put them.  My wife changes position from back to side quite a bit and has used the Juraf for 5 years now so she has somehow gotten used to bending it (althought I do once in a while smoothen hers out).

I would appreciate more info on the 'rough' spot you mention, is it a spot on one of the plastic pieces?

Thanks,
Dale


----------



## DaleKramer (Sep 26, 2011)

Lizzarddance said:


> I received mine yesterday and I like it. I have the lighted cover and it does not provide enough light toward the bottom of the screen and I can't even see the characters on the keyboard. Your light allows me to see everything clearly and unlike the Mighty Bright Light, it's not an overly bright light (the Mighty Bright Light lights up the room and is very distracting). I do agree that it is quite stiff. Also when I was adjusting the clamp the tubing in between the clamps started bunching up. I think you have a good product, just need to work out a few kinks but I'm glad I bought it and will be using this often.


I find that if you carefully adjust the clamps to the desired thickness and then tighten the screw knob the plastic stays put. And, by the way, I think our next shipment of neck tubing is thinner and will bend slightly easier.

Thanks for your feedback.

Dale


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for the reviews! I am reading them positively....I am also used to working with 'giraffe necks' and taming them, esp after they are a little broken in and learning their particulars.

One of these may be on my horizon....


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

DaleKramer said:


> Hi Alice,
> 
> I am sorry that you have not been able to use the swing away pivot. My wifes nightstand light does not seem to be in the way for her, the Juraf just swings out until it touches the nightstand light when she is not using it.
> 
> ...


Dale,

The rough spot is at the top of the post that the mounting clips are attached to. There is a small rim that had a piece of plastic sticking out and snagged my finger when I was first setting it up. I believe I can smooth it using an emory board.

I'm not giving up on the light. I liked the pictures on your site of the light being attached to a portion of the headboard. However, our headboard is a very heavy four poster so I'm not sure I could find a spot and the nightstand doesn't have a ridge on the top large enough to attach either. I don't want to keep bending the neck and would like to find a way that I could swing it out of the way without having to re-bend it each time.

I'll keep working with it and will report back. I do like the light and it is bright enough that I won't get eye strain trying to read in the dark. One question...there is a little red light on the plug showing that the light is plugged in. Should I unplug every time I shut the light off? Or, is it like the red light on a surge protector showing that it is getting power?

Alice


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Lursa (was 9MMare) said:


> Thank you for the reviews! I am reading them positively....I am also used to working with 'giraffe necks' and taming them, esp after they are a little broken in and learning their particulars.
> 
> One of these may be on my horizon....


Any suggestions on "taming a giraffe neck"


----------



## DaleKramer (Sep 26, 2011)

Alice Coyl said:


> Dale,
> 
> The rough spot is at the top of the post that the mounting clips are attached to. There is a small rim that had a piece of plastic sticking out and snagged my finger when I was first setting it up. I believe I can smooth it using an emory board.
> 
> ...


Alice,

Yes, use an emory board to remove the molding flash. Sorry it was not removed, we will keep a closer eye on it.

The red light is just an indicator that there is AC volts at your outlet. It is on all the time. If it bothers you, you may put some tape over it.

If you send us some pictures of your bed and side table we may have some suggestions for you. purchases att juraf dott com

Dale


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Alice Coyl said:


> Any suggestions on "taming a giraffe neck"


I support the base with one hand and keep it in place. Then I dont worry too much about how much I'm manipulating the neck and light. I know, after a few times, where I want the light and aim for that spot and shape.

And one thing I forgot at first was to tilt/turn the light itself....at first I mostly manipulated the neck but the light could angle and tilt as well, to light the whole page.

And if that doesnt work, I feed it grapes.


----------

